# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  قصة حياة مخترع الفيس بووك مارك زوكربيرج

## البركان الهادئ

*مارك زوكربيرج:
(مواليد 14 مايو 1984) رجل أعمال ومبرمج أميركي. أشتهر بأنشاءه موقع الفيسبوك الاجتماعي، وهو موقع شعبي في جميع أنحاء العالم، أنشأ الموقع مع زملائه في قسم علوم الحاسب موسكوفيتش دستينوكريس هيوز وهو في جامعة هارفارد. وهو بمثابة الرئيس التنفيذي لموقع الفيسبوك.
الحياة الشخصية:
ولد زوكربيرج في دوبس فيري، نيويورك، لأسرة يهودية والديه هم كارين زوكربيرج إدوارد، وكلاهما أطباء ولكنه يعتبر نفسه ملحدا[1] . والده هو ادوارد طبيب أسنان  دوبس فيري في نيويورك. هو مبرمج كومبيوتر، وخاصة وسائل الاتصال والألعاب.  بدأ البرمجة عندما كان في المرحلة الاعدادية. بينما كان يحضر [أكاديمية  فيليبس اكستر] في المدرسة الثانوية، بنى برنامج لمساعدة العاملين في مكتب  الاتصال أبي ونسخة من لعبة المخاطر. كما بنى مشغل موسيقى يدعى الوصلة العصبية التي تستخدم الذكاء الاصطناعي لمعرفة عادات المستخدم في الاستماع. حاولت مايكروسوفتوAOL ان تشتري الوصلة العصبية و توظف زوكربيرج لديها و لكنه رفض وفضل تحميلها بالمجان و قرر الالتحاق بجامعة هارفارد.
الفيس بوك :
الانتقال إلى كاليفورنيا:
انتقل زوكربيرج إلى بالو ألتو، كاليفورنيا،  مع بعض الأصدقاء وموسكوفيتش خلال صيف 2004. وفقا لزوكربيرج، المجموعة تخطط  للعودة إلى جامعة هارفارد في الخريف لكنه قرر في النهاية البقاء في ولاية  كاليفورنيا. حتى الآن، لم يكن الطلاب قد عادوا بعد إلى الكلية. وهي مؤجرة  منزل صغير وقد كان بمثابة أول منصبه. خلال الصيف، واجتمع زوكربيرج بيتر تيل  الذين استثمروا في الشركة. لأنهم وصلوا إلى أول مكتب في شارع الجامعة في  وسط مدينة بالو ألتو بعد بضعة أشهر. اليوم، الشركة سبعة مبان وعدة مئات من  الأشخاص في وسط مدينة بالو ألتو، وتشكيل ما يدعو زوكربيرج "في الحرم  الجامعي في المناطق الحضرية".
  خدمة آخر الأخبار:-
في 5 سبتمبر 2006، أطلق الفيس بوك خدمة آخر الأخبار أو News Feed، وهو  خدمة لإظهار ما يقوم به اصدقائك على الموقع. وقد تم انتقاد زوكربيرج ققد  رأى البعض أنها خدمة غير ضرورية وأداة للتجسس, ولكنهم تأقلموا فيها بعد ذلك .
 منصة الفيس بوك:-
في 24 مايو 2007، أعلن زوكربيرج عن منصة الفيس بوك Facebook Platform،  وهي منصة تطوير للمبرمجين لإنشاء تطبيقات اجتماعية على الفيس بوك. وأثار  هذا الاعلان اهتماما كبيرا في مجتمع المطورين. وفي غضون أسابيع، أنشئت  العديد من التطبيقات وبعضها أصبح له الملايين من المستخدمين. واليوم، هناك  أكثر من 800000 مطور برامج من مختلف أنحاء العالم ينشئون تطبيقات على منصة  الفيس بوك.
يوم 23 يوليو 2008، أعلن زوكربيرج عن فيس بوك كونيكت facebook Connect، وهي نسخة من منصة الفيس بوك للمستخدمين.
  فيس بوك بيكون:-
في 6 نوفمبر 2007، أعلن زوكربيرج عن نظام إعلان اجتماعي جديد في مناسية  في لوس انجليس. يسمى جزء من البرنامج الجديد بيكون، وهو يتيح للناس تبادل  المعلومات مع أصدقائهم على الفيس بوك أمام على أساس الأنشطة على تصفح مواقع  أخرى، على سبيل المثال، يمكن لبائع في إي باي السماح للأصدقاء يعرفون تلقائيا ما لديهم للبيع عن طريق تغذية أمام الأنباء أنها قائمة البنود.
البرنامج، وإن لم يكن حكما. كان refiled بعد ذلك بوقت قصير في الولايات المتحدة محكمة مقاطعة في بوسطن، وجلسة استماع أولية كان من المقرر 25 يوليو 2007.
وكجزء من هذه الدعوى، في تشرين الثاني / نوفمبر 2007، كانت سرية وثائق المحكمة على موقع مجلة هارفارد الخريجين 02138.  وتشمل هذه زوكربيرج رقم الضمان الاجتماعي، ومنزل والديه. والتصدي لمعالجة  صديقته. أمام رفعها للحصول على وثائق هدم، ولكن القاضي حكم لصالح 02138.
 فوربرس:-
وفي عام 2010 حقق مارك زوكربيرج مؤسس فيسبوك - والذي جاء في المركز 35  بالقائمة - أعلى زيادة في ثروته التي زادت أكثر من ثلاثة اضعاف لتقفز من  ملياري دولار إلى 6.9 مليار دولار.
 اختيار مؤسس موقع "فيسبوك" كشخصية عام 2010:-
اختارت مجلة "تايم" مؤسس موقع "فيس بوك، مارك زوكنبرغ كـ"شخصية العام".
ورأت المجلة أن زوكربرغ ساهم من خلال موقع "فيس بوك" الشهير للتواصل الاجتماعي في تغيير حياة مئات ملايين البشر والمجتمع بالكامل.
وقال مدير تحرير "تايم"، ريتشارد ستينغل اليوم الأربعاء في نيويورك إن  عدد مشتركي "فيس بوك" وصل إلى 500 مليون شخص ساهم الموقع في ربطهم ببعضهم  البعض.
وأضاف: "ساهم (زوكنبرغ من خلال الموقع) في خلق نظام جديد لتبادل المعلومات وغير حياتنا كلها".
وتوقع الكثيرون أن يحتل جوليان آسانج مؤسس موقع "ويكيليكس" هذا المكان كـ"شخصية العام" خاصة بعد الضجة التي أثارها بسبب نشر وثائق سرية أميركية.
ورغم أن آسانج حصل على أعلى الأصوات لقراء المجلة إلا أن الناشر وضعه في  المركز الثالث بعد زوكنبرغ وحركة "حفل الشاي" المحافظة المتشددة.
وجاء الرئيس الأفغاني حامد كرازاي في المركز الرابع فيما كان المركز  الخامس من نصيب عمال المناجم الذين احتجزوا لمدة شهرين داخل منجم في تشيلي.
وتختار مجلة "تايم" سنويا "شخصية العام" منذ عام 1927. وكانت القائمة  تأتي أولا تحت اسم "رجل العام" لتتغير منذ عام 1999 وتصبح "شخصية العام".
وتختار المجلة الأشخاص الذين أثروا في العالم سواء بالشكل الإيجابي أو حتى السلبي
[2]

 استثمار مايكروسوفت في الفيس بوك:-
في 24أكتوبر 2010 أمام شركة فيس بوك حصة 1.6 ٪ إلى لمايكروسوفت ب240 مليون دولار، ورفضت عرض منافس شركة جوجل وهذا من شأنه أن يشير إلى أن القيمة السوقية  للفيس بوك 15 مليار دولار في وقت البيع. ولكن، معظم المحللين يعتقدون أن  القيمة الفعلية للشركة أن تكون أقل بكثير. فمبلغ 240 مليون دولار التي  دفعتها شركة مايكروسوفت تشمل أقساط التأمين لكل من اسهم تفضيلية ومواضع  الإعلانات العالمية.

فيديو حياة مخترع الفيس بوك :

&feature=related


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الراجل دة اكبر مني بي شهر بس 
سبحان الله

*

----------

